# Are deli meats & some desserts okay for acid reflux?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've tried to restrict my diet to avoid fatty and spicy foods plus the obvious acid triggers (chocolate, coffee, tea, tomatoes, mint), but my diet is rather boring. So I'm asking the experts (those of you with acid reflux or GERD) a few food-related questions. Hope you can help me out here: Are there any luncheon meats that are okay? Many of them list low fat content on the labels, (ham, beef, chicken, or turkey). Are all cheeses out, even the 2% fat processed slices or reduced-fat grated kinds?Are some desserts okay, like maybe one chocolate chip cookie occasionally, apple-walnut (lowfat cake), nutbreads, or angel food cake? Are all frostings bad?Last night we had one of those frozen crockpot meals...a lovely beef stew. But I had reflux problems (fullness in chest, gas, belching) so there must have been a little tomato, onion, or garlic in it that I didn't notice. Sigh... so good too! Guess I'm not very good at this.Thanks to those of you who gave me some herbal tea ideas. I'm using chamomile and fennel now and am doing fine with them. (Nice to have something warm to drink when it's so cold outside. I'd love to try decaf green or decaf regular tea, but am afraid to since I've only been on Prilosec for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I never really found any safe foods for my digestion. It just kept getting worse until the burning would start with breakfast and go on all day long. Fortunately my reflux, at least, was intermittant; but I expect that would have continued to worsen, too. (For me, the high fat just created more D events.)How long should it take to tell if the Prilosec is working or not? I just assume that at some point you are able to eat without paying for it. Is that not the case?Good luck, Madge.Mark


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark: I can eat quite a few foods, but tend to stick with chicken or turkey, steamed veggies, small amounts of tuna, potatoes, low fat dairy and dressings, oatmeal, soups, etc. That's because my doctor said to wait at least a month to give the Prilosec time to do it's job before trying foods I used to be able to eat. I'm just not sure what foods are "safe" for me now. It would be so nice to eat luncheon meat once in awhile.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

One thing I've learned through all of this is that it helps to be patient with these things. If you've gotten through 3 weeks, then a couple more ought to be doable to find out if it is going to work well for you. And the payoff is so worth it. I will never forget my first slice of pizza after laying off of it for a couple of years.Mark


----------

